# Almost Human Canceled



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Not shocked, but still mad 
http://tvline.com/2014/04/29/almost-human-cancelled-fox-season-2/


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah I know I can't spell.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> Not shocked, but still mad
> http://tvline.com/2014/04/29/almost-human-cancelled-fox-season-2/


Me too.

I really enjoy a show and then bamm it's cancelled.

Stupid Fox.

I wish the show had been on another network.

Damn Fox all to hell and back.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I understand that FOCKS aired the episodes out of order. Can anyone here please list the episodes in the proper order (i.e., not the order listed on IMdB or Wikipedia, as they listed the sequence aired by FOCKS)?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think that has already been listed in one of the episode threads. I remember reading it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

getreal said:


> I understand that FOCKS aired the episodes out of order. Can anyone here please list the episodes in the proper order (i.e., not the order listed on IMdB or Wikipedia, as they listed the sequence aired by FOCKS)?


Okay, I think I figured out the answer to my own question about the PROPER sequence of episodes of Almost Human:


E01: Pilot
E02: Perception
E03: You Are Here
E04: Arrhythmia
E05: Skin
E06: Are You Receiving?
E07: The Bends
E08: Blood Brothers
E09: Simon Says
E10: Unbound
E11: Disrupt
E12: Beholder
E13: Straw Man


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I think that has already been listed in one of the episode threads. I remember reading it.


I only learned about it by reading one of the comments in the OP's link regarding the cancellation, but the person only went through the first five, and it just got confusing trying to rename my files using Wiki or IMdB, so I just needed to focus on leaving the episode titles in place and completely rename the episode numbers.

I recall watching the second episode aired and thinking that there was a huge leap in the storyline which I had somehow missed, so I let these pile up after watching the first three episodes aired. Now I am going to marathon through them all in the proper sequence when I get a chance, because the show is definitely a good one IMHO.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am glad I saved all of these on my TiVo. I am sure they will be on netflix soon, but damn, that was one show I really looked forward to watching each week.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Aw, man.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getreal said:


> Okay, I think I figured out the answer to my own question about the PROPER sequence of episodes of Almost Human:


Problem is, that's not "proper" either, since they moved scenes around and reshot others to accommodate the new order...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Idiots


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh crap, we really enjoyed this show.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I hate it when they don't start airing a show until late into the season. Most viewers are already locked into a viewing schedule by then so any new shows that come along tend to have a smaller audience as a result. The show was doomed to fail before it ever aired.

This would be a perfect pick-up for SyFy, assuming the budget isn't too high.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

That's too bad. I wasn't huge into the show, but I could always turn it on when I had nothing else to watch and enjoy it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> That's too bad. I wasn't huge into the show, but I could always turn it on when I had nothing else to watch and enjoy it.


Same here. I enjoyed it while I watched it, but won't miss it when it's gone. Not a core show for me. I guess enough people with Nielsen boxes weren't watching. Can't blame Fox, blame your friends with Nielsen boxes.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have all the episodes but haven't watched them. Is it worth watching? Meaning there is a story with some sort of closure. And assuming it's worth watching, what's your opinion - watch as aired or in the "correct" sequence?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Of course it was, since I liked it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

WO312 said:


> I have all the episodes but haven't watched them. Is it worth watching? Meaning there is a story with some sort of closure. And assuming it's worth watching, what's your opinion - watch as aired or in the "correct" sequence?


There's no real overriding arc. It's closer to a story of the week type series. There's a backstory that I don't recall getting closed, but I don't think it's that big of a deal that you couldn't enjoy the series. The tech is fun and the relationship between the cop and the almost human robot is fun. If you don't have a huge backlog of must see stuff, I'd give it a shot.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I loved the interaction and chemistry between the two main partners. Also liked the quirky tech guy and of course I hate that Minka Kelly won't be on my TV now.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

So bummed... it was one of my favorite new shows this season.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bummer. This and a few other shows (Tomorrow People, The 100) are my lunchtime watching shows. Nice diversions for 45 min.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Bih Fox.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Very disappointed as well. The casting of the scientist idiot as comic relief (there was no excuse for the farting episode) was a BIG misstep. But all other facets of the show worked for me.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Now I don't feel bad about not keeping up with it (it's been at the bottom of my "I should probably watch that sometime" list, along with old episodes of "The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret").


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I've been pruning my SP list of crap shows like "The 100", "Revolution", etc. and would MUCH rather have watched several seasons of this show. What a shame....


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Dammit, I was getting into this show. I enjoyed the interplay between the two leads. And some of the tech stuff.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I have decided that "Almost Human" may be too kind a designation for the execs at FOX who keep screwing around with perfectly good shows.

I'm just not sure which execs.

There are the ones who actually put on the air shows that the big 3 aren't likely to touch, and there are the ones who think it's brilliant to screw around with episode order or replace the show with with specials like sports and award shows until by the time the show comes back on the air half the people who watched have forgotten about it.

Surely those can't be the same people?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I liked this show, and I also like The Tomorrow People which is another show that will probably get canceled. 

bummer


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Not only do they cancel the shows that I like but they bring back the shows that I stopped watching because they turned to crap (24, Heroes).


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

whitson77 said:


> Very disappointed as well. The casting of the scientist idiot as comic relief (there was no excuse for the farting episode) was a BIG misstep. But all other facets of the show worked for me.


Mackenzie Crook was my favorite character in the show- I liked the interplay between he and Dorian more than Dorian and Kennex.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Mackenzie Crook was my favorite character in the show- I liked the interplay between he and Dorian more than Dorian and Kennex.


I liked him too.

I thought Dorian pretty much nailed the part he played. I liked the actor, Michael Ealy, in Common Law as well.

Actually, I liked most of the main actors in Almost Human.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

unitron said:


> or replace the show with with specials like sports and award shows until by the time the show comes back on the air half the people who watched have forgotten about it.


Every network does this. It's nothing new.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 

https://www.change.org/petitions/syfy-save-almost-human


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

markz said:


> I liked him too.
> 
> I thought Dorian pretty much nailed the part he played. I liked the actor, Michael Ealy, in Common Law as well.
> 
> Actually, I liked most of the man actors in Almost Human.


I liked the female actors too.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I actually hated the female actors.  Minka Kelly is not a very good actress, and I hated how they dressed/portrayed Lili Taylor.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

laria said:


> I actually hated the female actors.  Minka Kelly is not a very good actress


Yeah, I was rather annoyed that they cast Minka Kelly in this, since put in a performance only slightly better than she did in _Charlie's Angles_, which, to quote TV Critic Tim Goodman, was "some of the worst acting of the decade"


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

unitron said:


> or replace the show with with specials like sports and award shows


IMHO, that's better than reruns. Reruns are just a waste of bandwidth. If I want(ed) to watch an old show, I'd get the DVDs or watch it on amazon/netflix/whatever.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm not too broken up this has been cancelled. It just seemed like it didn't know where it wanted to go with the characters. They didn't really explain or build up the world they lived in too well either. They threw in hints about the wall and such, but I never got the impression that there was much more world than what they showed of the city.

But I'm not sorry I watched it, 'cause it was entertaining sci-fi.


----------



## rorrim (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll definitely miss it. I was liking it more and more and was interested in where the story was going. But I knew between the large budget and my actual like for it, the writing was on the wall that it was going to be cancelled.

I'll be curious for a while about what was behind the wall until the show fades out of my memory. Or, maybe it will be pushed out of my memory by the next doomed Fox sci-fi series


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

I was sorry to hear this. I always enjoyed the interaction between Kennex and Dorian.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

At least. At least, they were able to end it on a good note. 

Didn't solve the mystery of the wall, but still, it was a good ending.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Firefly, Alcatraz, Terra Nova now Almost Human 1 season & done, why do I keep watching Fox other than for Football & Bones?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder why Fox even tries doing shows with large production budgets. They obviously have unrealistic expectations for audience levels.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

mattack said:


> IMHO, that's better than reruns. Reruns are just a waste of bandwidth. If I want(ed) to watch an old show, I'd get the DVDs or watch it on amazon/netflix/whatever.


If they rerun a show I like, there's at least a chance I'll watch it. If they replace it with crap, there's zero chance I'll stick around, and by the time they start showing the show I like again, I'm watching/doing something else.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dfergie said:


> Firefly, Alcatraz, Terra Nova now Almost Human 1 season & done, why do I keep watching Fox other than for Football & Bones?


Because every other network does the same thing. For all of those shows, you have Arrested Development, Fringe and a second season of Dollhouse, and probably a couple of more. Shows that the ratings didn't prove they deserved more seasons and yet, Fox stuck with them.

If enough people watched those shows, they would have still been on. You think other networks are any different? There's always a couple of shows that perhaps the senior execs like, or there's a core sub demo that it's doing well with despite lousy ratings overall (even in the 18-49 demo). And there's always shows that I liked that the networks just canned because nobody else did.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

dfergie said:


> Firefly, Alcatraz, Terra Nova now Almost Human 1 season & done, why do I keep watching Fox other than for Football & Bones?


The question is, why are you still watching Bones? 

(I am still watching it too, and ask myself the same question.)


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

eddyj said:


> The question is, why are you still watching Bones?
> 
> (I am still watching it too, and ask myself the same question.)


Oddly, my question is "Is that still on?". I think the last time I watched it was 10 years ago.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

eddyj said:


> The question is, why are you still watching Bones?
> 
> (I am still watching it too, and ask myself the same question.)


Me too. Even worse, it was renewed and I have to keep watching it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I liked the female actors too.


Oops! Fixed!



betts4 said:


> At least. At least, they were able to end it on a good note.
> 
> Didn't solve the mystery of the wall, but still, it was a good ending.


At least!


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Because every other network does the same thing. For all of those shows, you have Arrested Development, Fringe and a second season of Dollhouse, and probably a couple of more. Shows that the ratings didn't prove they deserved more seasons and yet, Fox stuck with them.
> 
> If enough people watched those shows, they would have still been on. You think other networks are any different? There's always a couple of shows that perhaps the senior execs like, or there's a core sub demo that it's doing well with despite lousy ratings overall (even in the 18-49 demo). And there's always shows that I liked that the networks just canned because nobody else did.


I avoided Fringe because of being burned by Fox, now am scrambling to catch it when it infrequently airs on Sci ... have Sarah Connors BD's and Dollhouse on an EHDD.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Archangel00 said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> https://www.change.org/petitions/syfy-save-almost-human


It may not help, but I signed.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, doing nothing certainly won't help, so we do what little we can, and hope for the best. Yesterday when I posted the supporters were in the 700s, now it is just over 6000. Not bad for roughly 24 hours.

Help spread the word
https://www.change.org/petitions/syfy-network-save-almost-human


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

We really liked the show at our house, that sucks.....


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Archangel00 said:


> Well, doing nothing certainly won't help, so we do what little we can, and hope for the best. Yesterday when I posted the supporters were in the 700s, now it is just over 6000. Not bad for roughly 24 hours.
> 
> Help spread the word
> https://www.change.org/petitions/syfy-network-save-almost-human


Word spread!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

betts4 said:


> It may not help, but I signed.


I wonder if it will help you get targeted advertising.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Need to tell Megan to change her focus from the likes of SyFy/Amazon/Netflix, which only want stuff that is cheap to produce, to someone that may actually want/try to keep it going too.

CTV and Showcase/BBCA are a couple that come to mind given they've proven Sci-Fi/Fantasy IS POPULAR. Plus AH was shot in Vancouver. Maybe even Cinemax.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

unitron said:


> I wonder if it will help you get targeted advertising.


Actually I have signed a few of these and don't seem overly bothered. My spam filter is pretty good.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

unitron said:


> I wonder if it will help you get targeted advertising.


They do have mailings. Trivial to unsubscribe.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

eddyj said:


> They do have mailings. Trivial to unsubscribe.


Exactly...after the first one I unsubscribed and haven't received anything since.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

This cancelled thread is longer than all the episode threads put together.



dfergie said:


> Firefly, Alcatraz, Terra Nova now Almost Human 1 season & done, why do I keep watching Fox other than for Football & Bones?


With the exception of Firefly, these were not great shows (IMHO of course). I set SPs for all of these... Alcatraz, TN and AH. And all were deleted well before FOX made any decision. Poor writing, ridiculous situations and on and on. Serial dramas require a high level of quality to keep my eyeballs (and I suspect most TV viewers these days). It's not just FOX; every network has tried, but few shows make it. Revolution, Intelligence, Black Box, I could name a dozen serials in the last year or two that have failed, on all networks. With the glut of decent cable shows, network TV is having a hard time establishing successful serial dramas. They have the most success with procedurals, and some of the newer sitcoms.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> This cancelled thread is longer than all the episode threads put together.
> 
> With the exception of Firefly, these were not great shows (IMHO of course). I set SPs for all of these... Alcatraz, TN and AH. And all were deleted well before FOX made any decision. Poor writing, ridiculous situations and on and on. Serial dramas require a high level of quality to keep my eyeballs (and I suspect most TV viewers these days). It's not just FOX; every network has tried, but few shows make it. Revolution, Intelligence, Black Box, I could name a dozen serials in the last year or two that have failed, on all networks. With the glut of decent cable shows, network TV is having a hard time establishing successful serial dramas. They have the most success with procedurals, and some of the newer sitcoms.


Yep, BIH Fox is no longer relevant to me. All networks do the same thing and rarely do shows with poor ratings get long lives. Unless someone at the Network is championing the show, or there are advertisers willing to support the show (think Subway with Chuck), the shows are gone.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

are there episodes for FOX to burn or can I kill the SP?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Anubys said:


> are there episodes for FOX to burn or can I kill the SP?


No, they finished the season already weeks ago.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> are there episodes for FOX to burn or can I kill the SP?


The season ended, so technically it wasn't canceled; it just wasn't picked up for a second season.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Let's hope Michael Ealy (Dorian) and Minka Kelly don't gain the reputations of show killers. They're both now 0-for-2 on their most recent series.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

andyw715 said:


> Bummer. This and a few other shows (Tomorrow People, The 100) are my lunchtime watching shows. Nice diversions for 45 min.


I have all the episodes of Tomorrow People and The 100 recorded, but I haven't watched any of them yet. I stopped watching Almost Human after a few episodes. I liked the premise, but the writing was pretty weak. Are the other two shows better?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I gave up on Tomorrow People after the first episode... it was on one of my busiest TV nights and I didn't have enough tuners for it, and it was not compelling enough to go out of my way to get it.

I've watched all The 100 episodes. They are _really_ hit and miss and don't bother if you don't have a high tolerance for ridiculousness and the typical CW "beautiful people syndrome", but... I still have the SP set.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

gweempose said:


> I have all the episodes of Tomorrow People and The 100 recorded, but I haven't watched any of them yet. I stopped watching Almost Human after a few episodes. I liked the premise, but the writing was pretty weak. Are the other two shows better?


They're ok. I have more time invested in Tomorrow People. If The 100 fell out of my todo list die to conflicts I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dfergie said:


> Firefly, Alcatraz, Terra Nova now Almost Human 1 season & done, why do I keep watching Fox other than for Football & Bones?


For "New Girl", "The Mindy Kaling Project", and Gordon Ramsay's various shows?

(yes, I'm purposely answering in a different way than your question is leading)


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Signed the petition. It was a really good show, IMO. Too bad it wasn't on SyFy.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

This was an excellent series. New. Different.

I guess the public would rather watch a half dozen variations of CSI and NCIS.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

smbaker said:


> This was an excellent series. New. Different.
> 
> I guess the public would rather watch a half dozen variations of CSI and NCIS.


I give any of the networks kudos for trying something different. But usually they fail. There's a reason why all those CSI and NCIS stay on the air. They get good ratings and they use a tried and true formula that has worked for more than 50 years. And many of those types of shows get cancelled with better ratings than shows like Fringe for example, because the expectations are higher. I don't watch any of those CSI, NCIS, L&O The Mentalist or any of those typical police procedurals. So I'm always grateful for shows like AH. And even if the ratings are bad, I'll watch in hopes that enough people might follow my lead and watch as well.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I give any of the networks kudos for trying something different. But usually they fail.


My issue is more with the American TV viewer for preferring derivative crap over unique programming. The networks respond to the viewers, and clearly the viewers would rather watch more straightforward permutations of police procedurals.

At least The Mentalist and Elementary bring a bit of a unique twist to the genre.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smbaker said:


> At least The Mentalist and Elementary bring a bit of a unique twist to the genre.


And that's the unfortunate thing...virtually the only way to succeed with "different" is to be just a little different.

(Which is why Lost was so ironic...it _was _completely different...yet everybody tried to capitalize on its success by being exactly the same. The only way to duplicate Lost's success would have been to throw a hundred wildly different things at the public, and accept that 99 of them would fail miserably. Which, of course, is a calculus they will never make, so instead they keep tweaking the mainstream formulas.)

(And yes, I blame us, by which I mean the American public. As much as "we" say "we" want something new, "we" usually prove "ourselves" liars in the ratings.)


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I can't be too angry at Fox. They did keep Fringe on the air.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I wish that writers/producers would put out a statement after their show was cancelled to explain any mysteries that were left hanging. i.e. It would be nice to know what the idea behind 'the wall' was. Nothing elaborate needed, just a simple explanation of what their idea was going forward.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> I can't be too angry at Fox. They did keep Fringe on the air.


As long as they keep giving me Sleepy Hollow I won't complain too much, although I did sign the Almost Human petition. The two shows together made for quite a nice evening.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Cearbhaill said:


> As long as they keep giving me Sleepy Hollow I won't complain too much, although I did sign the Almost Human petition. The two shows together made for quite a nice evening.


Agreed. For me, Monday nights now only have "The Blacklist".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Me too.
> 
> I really enjoy a show and then bamm it's cancelled.
> 
> ...


If it had been on another network, depending on the network, it would have been cancelled halfway through what aired on Fox.

I do wish they would have cancelled The Following and renewed Almost Human instead. I like both shows but I thought ALmost Human was more enjoyable.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

As ridiculous as The Following is, I think I enjoy it more.. Though I only watched this season's eps in the past week or two. I'm starting to not quite binge watch, but serially watch the same show until I've watched the various episodes I've saved up, now that we're hitting season finales.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

smbaker said:


> My issue is more with the American TV viewer for preferring derivative crap over unique programming. The networks respond to the viewers, and clearly the viewers would rather watch more straightforward permutations of police procedurals.
> 
> At least The Mentalist and Elementary bring a bit of a unique twist to the genre.


I agree. Not blaming the networks. Like I said, they do try at least a couple of offbeat shows every season. But they usually don't make it. Why? Because, for dramas at least the only shows that generally make it long term are Cops, lawyers and doctors. And they all have a twist of some sort. But generally not enough to move far away from the core of the genre.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I agree. Not blaming the networks. Like I said, they do try at least a couple of offbeat shows every season. But they usually don't make it. Why? Because, for dramas at least the only shows that generally make it long term are Cops, lawyers and doctors. And they all have a twist of some sort. But generally not enough to move far away from the core of the genre.


But, but... in Almost Human - they WERE cops. And it did have a twist. It should have been a success!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And that's the unfortunate thing...virtually the only way to succeed with "different" is to be just a little different.
> 
> (Which is why Lost was so ironic...it _was _completely different...yet everybody tried to capitalize on its success by being exactly the same. The only way to duplicate Lost's success would have been to throw a hundred wildly different things at the public, and accept that 99 of them would fail miserably. Which, of course, is a calculus they will never make, so instead they keep tweaking the mainstream formulas.)
> 
> (And yes, I blame us, by which I mean the American public. As much as "we" say "we" want something new, "we" usually prove "ourselves" liars in the ratings.)


Very true. But why do these "different" shows fail? Because "we" always fall back into watching...Cops/lawyers/doctors. For some reason, we, as a society are just fascinated by those three professions.

But, judging by CBS' ratings success, which is fueled by the older demos, perhaps it will change. The problem is, that the younger generations, are either watching cable, or not watching traditional TV at all. Notice that the most successful cable shows with a few exceptions don't fall into any of those categories. So there may be hope for us in the long run


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> But, but... in Almost Human - they WERE cops. And it did have a twist. It should have been a success!!


Yeah, I guess they WERE cops. I think though, it's far enough from the formulaic cop shows we generally see that I don't put it in that genre.

Would you call X-Files or Fringe cop shows? Both revolved around the FBI.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, I guess they WERE cops. I think though, it's far enough from the formulaic cop shows we generally see that I don't put it in that genre.
> 
> Would you call X-Files or Fringe cop shows? Both revolved around the FBI.


An FBI agent isn't a cop/police officer. No question Almost Human was a cop/police officer show. It just took place in the future and one of the main characters was an android.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> An FBI agent isn't a cop/police officer. No question Almost Human was a cop/police officer show. It just took place in the future and one of the main characters was an android.


The FBI is the federal police force. By cop I'm including detectives as well. I'll give you that AH could be considered a cop show in a broad sense.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But I think if you had to put the show in a box, it would be "Science Fiction" and not "Police"...

That said, police shows fail all the time. It's just that there are a lot more successful police shows than science fiction shows. And, apparently, no successful science fiction police shows.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> The problem is, that the younger generations, are either watching cable, or not watching traditional TV at all ...


Yeah, and they're all sharing a single Netflix account.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But I think if you had to put the show in a box, it would be "Science Fiction" and not "Police"...
> 
> That said, police shows fail all the time. It's just that there are a lot more successful police shows than science fiction shows. And, apparently, no successful science fiction police shows.


Police shows do fail. Heck, I cried a lot when Starsky and Hutch was cancelled - but they had three years before that happened.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> An FBI agent isn't a cop/police officer. No question Almost Human was a cop/police officer show. It just took place in the future and one of the main characters was an android.


Sorry, that's not a new idea either.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074005/combined


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> If it had been on another network, depending on the network, it would have been cancelled halfway through what aired on Fox.
> 
> I do wish they would have cancelled The Following and renewed Almost Human instead. I like both shows but I thought ALmost Human was more enjoyable.


If it had been on another network it probably would never have been on in the first place, although there's precedent with NBC's Mann and Machine.

But maybe the other network would have run the episodes in order to build up interest in the relationship between the characters to hold viewers who wouldn't otherwise hang in there just because it's sci-fi.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Has CBS announced whether 'Intelligence' has been renewed yet? 

Because if 'Intelligence' survives and 'Almost Human' doesn't, then something is very wrong with the world.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Well I'm hoping Intelligence survives since that was another show I watched. But it is also on a different network. CBS has canceled shows in the past that if they were on other networks would have been one of their higher rated shows.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Well I'm hoping Intelligence survives since that was another show I watched. But it is also on a different network. CBS has canceled shows in the past that if they were on other networks would have been one of their higher rated shows.


Cold Case, CSI Miami & NY etc ...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But I think if you had to put the show in a box, it would be "Science Fiction" and not "Police"...


It felt more like a cop show than Sci-Fi.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

smbaker said:


> Has CBS announced whether 'Intelligence' has been renewed yet?


Up Fronts are next week. CBS is supposed to announce on Wednesday.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Sorry, that's not a new idea either.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074005/combined


Uh...






I have no comment.

Greg


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

smbaker said:


> Has CBS announced whether 'Intelligence' has been renewed yet?
> 
> Because if 'Intelligence' survives and 'Almost Human' doesn't, then something is very wrong with the world.


Don't worry, won't happen. A 1.2 rating is not going to survive on CBS.


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

Too bad. My wife and I really enjoyed the show. The banter between Lennex and Dorian was always fun. And I really like Karl Urban's dark sarcasm. He made an excellent "Bones" McCoy in the new Star Trek movies too.

The major networks are more and more disappointing us with the crap they keep (reality shows :down: ), and the decent stuff they cancel. Spending more and more time watching AMC, USA, TNT, SyFy these days. (Walking Dead, TURN, Suits, Falling Skies, Helix).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

smbaker said:


> Has CBS announced whether 'Intelligence' has been renewed yet?
> 
> Because if 'Intelligence' survives and 'Almost Human' doesn't, then something is very wrong with the world.


If they didn't give Helgenberger's character such horrible dialogue it would actually be a pretty good show, although I think they did some episode shuffling on it as well.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

unitron said:


> If they didn't give Helgenberger's character such horrible dialogue it would actually be a pretty good show, although I think they did some episode shuffling on it as well.


Can somebody please explain why network execs like episode shuffling? Fans clearly don't like it, so I don't understand what network execs think they're getting by running a show out of order (not to mention the additional costs incurred by reshooting/editing).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

randian said:


> Can somebody please explain why network execs like episode shuffling? Fans clearly don't like it, so I don't understand what network execs think they're getting by running a show out of order (not to mention the additional costs incurred by reshooting/editing).


Depends on what events have occurred in the real world.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> Depends on what events have occurred in the real world.


How is that applicable to Almost Human?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Depends on what events have occurred in the real world.


What are you talking about? It has nothing to do with that. They move episodes around based on what they think will draw the most viewers early on. Especially if some of the earlier episodes are deemed to be too slow or sub par.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

In the case of Almost Human, they thought the show started with a run of weaker episodes, and didn't want to risk losing the audience before they got to the "good stuff." So they reworked the episodes (not simply running them out of order, but moving scenes around and refilming some) to smooth over the plot discrepancies.

Unfortunately, in addition to ongoing storylines there was character development (especially in the relationship between Judge Dredd and the robot), and that got pretty scrambled.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jerrymc said:


> Too bad. My wife and I really enjoyed the show. The banter between Lennex and Dorian was always fun. And I really like Karl Urban's dark sarcasm. He made an excellent "Bones" McCoy in the new Star Trek movies too.
> 
> The major networks are more and more disappointing us with the crap they keep (reality shows :down: ), and the decent stuff they cancel. Spending more and more time watching AMC, USA, TNT, SyFy these days. (Walking Dead, TURN, Suits, Falling Skies, Helix).


Again, the blame falls on us, not the networks. People watch reality TV, they didn't watch this. Networks are in business to make money, not to please a few folks who like cult shows like this. I liked the show, but I understand why it was cancelled. Cable can be more forgiving because of smaller budgets, but even they are getting quicker on the trigger for low rated shows (Terriers is the perfect example...great show, but not enough viewers)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

randian said:


> Can somebody please explain why network execs like episode shuffling? Fans clearly don't like it, so I don't understand what network execs think they're getting by running a show out of order (not to mention the additional costs incurred by reshooting/editing).


Do most viewers even notice? Or care? True "fans" of shows (like those who post here) are a fraction of the viewers.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Do most viewers even notice?


In a lot of cases, I think while the average viewer doesn't know it's happening, they do notice an effect of it: usually there are minor plot inconsistencies and missing background when they shuffle episodes.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Especially with character development. One episode they are getting to know each other, the next one they are chummy, the one after that they are back to the getting to know you stuff. Very distracting.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

And imagine the fun if they reshuffle a show where someone dies. One ep they're dead, the next they're alive!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> What are you talking about? It has nothing to do with that. They move episodes around based on what they think will draw the most viewers early on. Especially if some of the earlier episodes are deemed to be too slow or sub par.


Shows have also moved episodes around to be sensitive to events that have occurred in real life.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

smbaker said:


> Has CBS announced whether 'Intelligence' has been renewed yet?
> 
> Because if 'Intelligence' survives and 'Almost Human' doesn't, then something is very wrong with the world.


I don't have the article open on my phone anymore, but what I read earlier today, that IIRC was a summary of the _other_ site that follows this sort of thing, was that this was undetermined but I got the impression it was unlikely.

I like it too, as a "stupid but enjoyable dumb action" show.



gchance said:


> Uh...
> 
> I have no comment.


Was Holmes & Yoyo dumb? Yes, but it was also a "guy has an android partner" show.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mattack said:


> I don't have the article open on my phone anymore, but what I read earlier today, that IIRC was a summary of the _other_ site that follows this sort of thing, was that this was undetermined but I got the impression it was unlikely.
> 
> I like it too, as a "stupid but enjoyable dumb action" show.
> 
> Was Holmes & Yoyo dumb? Yes, but it was also a "guy has an android partner" show.


Wasn't it laughable on purpose?

Which means Get Smart beat them to it with the robot agent.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Interesting tidbit here in an article about today's firing/resignation of FOX president Kevin Reilly:



Vulture.com said:


> Multiple sources tell Vulture that, during the late April/early May process of deciding what Fox's new schedule would be, Reilly had, almost reluctantly, chosen to order 13 more episodes of the critically loved freshman comedy Enlisted. He also made the no-brainer call to bring back the J.J. Abrams-produced modest hit Almost Human for a second season. And yet, according to multiple accounts, Rice [CEO of Fox Networks Group] essentially vetoed Reilly's decisions in both cases. Rice's thinking on Enlisted, according to people familiar with the situation, was that the show wasn't likely to ever be a big hit, so why should the network sink more money into it, even if the show came from in-house production company 20th Century Fox TV? (The fact that Reilly had previously indicated zero interest in Enlisted made it hard for him to dispute Rice's logic.) As for Almost Human, while the show's ratings might have warranted renewal, it was a very costly series produced by a competing showbiz behemoth (Time Warner-owned Warner Bros. TV). If WBTV wasn't going to cut its price for the show, Rice, according to sources, saw no season to bring back a marginal hit, particularly since Reilly had already gone to bat for, and renewed, two low-rated comedies produced by outside companies (The Mindy Project and Brooklyn Nine-Nine).


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I liked this show also and had hoped it would be renewed. Oh well, I don't blame Fox, it is a business after all and if the show wasn't making money and can't be fixed to make money, it has to go. I didn't like Fringe and it had a long run but I usually like silly science fiction shows and thought Almost Human would be a good one with a chance for a three or four year run. Maybe I should go back and give Fringe another chance to get my silly science fiction fix.

I like Lili Taylor a lot but thought she was terrible in the show but liked most everything else about it.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

getreal said:


> I understand that FOCKS aired the episodes out of order. Can anyone here please list the episodes in the proper order (i.e., not the order listed on IMdB or Wikipedia, as they listed the sequence aired by FOCKS)?


You realize this is a "TiVo" forum and I assume you have a TiVo, do a search on the show and it will show you the episodes in order.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

smbaker said:


> Has CBS announced whether 'Intelligence' has been renewed yet?
> 
> Because if 'Intelligence' survives and 'Almost Human' doesn't, then something is very wrong with the world.


Intelligence was canceled.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

getreal said:


> I understand that FOCKS aired the episodes out of order. Can anyone here please list the episodes in the proper order (i.e., not the order listed on IMdB or Wikipedia, as they listed the sequence aired by FOCKS)?


I missed this originally, but the Wikipedia always, in my experience, lists the production order along with the airing order.

On http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almost_Human_(TV_series) it's the second to last column, "Production Code".

Your list is slightly off.


Pilot
*You Are Here*
*Arrhythmia*
*Perception*
Skin
Are You Recieving?
The Bends
Blood Brothers
*Unbound*
*Simon Says*
Disrupt
Beholder
Straw Man


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bear in mind, however, that neither air order nor production order necessarily equals intended viewing order. Episodes are sometimes shot out of order on purpose for whatever reason (two discontinuous episodes share sets or actors, an episode requires more post-production, etc).


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

They cancelled Almost Human _again_? Damn, you, FOX!


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> They cancelled Almost Human _again_? Damn, you, FOX!


Again?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Johncv said:


> Again?


He's joking about the thread resurrection.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Johncv said:


> Again?


They canceled it out of order. BHI, FXO!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Was it canceled, or just not renewed?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> Was it canceled, or just not renewed?


Heh.

IT WASN'T CANCELED! IT WAS NOT RENEWED!

(Been a while... )


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Johncv said:


> You realize this is a "TiVo" forum and I assume you have a TiVo, do a search on the show and it will show you the episodes in order.





Johncv said:


> Again?


Man, you're on FIRE!!!! :up:


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

danterner said:


> They canceled it out of order. BHI, FXO!


You win the internets today.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So I guess there was no chance of this show getting picked up by someone else?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

aaronwt said:


> So I guess there was no chance of this show getting picked up by someone else?


It's always _possible_, if the cast is still available. Of course, they also could do a complete reboot with a new cast, but is anyone willing to give it a shot?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> Of course, they also could do a complete reboot with a new cast, but is anyone willing to give it a shot?


The majority of what I liked about the show was the back and forth between Kennex and Dorian. If you recast the two of them, it wouldn't be the same.



aaronwt said:


> So I guess there was no chance of this show getting picked up by someone else?


Perhaps you should start a petition to get Netflix to pick it up like they did The Killing? I don't think it would be viable due to the high cost, but worth a shot.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So I guess there was no chance of this show getting picked up by someone else?


This would be a good show for Netflix to pick up.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Save Almost Human - change.org petition*
The movement to save Almost Human is still ongoing and still getting coverage.
http://www.examiner.com/article/fox...ing-the-star-trek-effect-with-online-campaign

Be sure to see the comments below the article for some dumbfounding numbers about this show, and someone pointing out that all those paragraphs of comparison to "Star Trek" there is no mention whatsoever made of Karl Urban's connection to the most recent "Star Trek" cinematic releases.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Archangel00 said:


> there is no mention whatsoever made of Carl Urban's connection to the most recent "Star Trek" cinematic releases.


"Carl" Urban?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Sorry but smbaker has a point, if you're going to be a big enough fan to pump up a campaign to save the show, spelling the name of the lead actor correctly could boost how seriously it's taken.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> Sorry but smbaker has a point, if you're going to be a big enough fan to pump up a campaign to save the show, spelling the name of the lead actor correctly could boost how seriously it's taken.


I call BS. There are a lot of shows where I could not spell the name of the lead actors to save my life.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

It was an okay show but not worth saving IMO.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

eddyj said:


> I call BS. There are a lot of shows where I could not spell the name of the lead actors to save my life.


And nobody expects you to if you're simply a viewer. But as soon as you take on the role of unofficial publicist, you should be correctly spelling the names of the people involved.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> And nobody expects you to if you're simply a viewer. But as soon as you take on the role of unofficial publicist, you should be correctly spelling the names of the people involved.


Yeah, it does seem a little weird. "This show is GREAT! And I just LOVE ol' what's-his-name! You know, the guy from Star Trek!"


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> And nobody expects you to if you're simply a viewer. But as soon as you take on the role of unofficial publicist, you should be correctly spelling the names of the people involved.


The guy just posted something that people who want the show back might be interested in? This means he is taking a roll of unofficial publicist? Give me a break.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, it does seem a little weird. "This show is GREAT! And I just LOVE ol' what's-his-name! You know, the guy from Star Trek!"


That's pretty much the way I describe many actors in shows I watch and follow.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

eddyj said:


> That's pretty much the way I describe many actors in shows I watch and follow.


A lot of times I just refer to them by the character name of their most well known character.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Peter000 said:


> It was an okay show but not worth saving IMO.


Agreed.



eddyj said:


> That's pretty much the way I describe many actors in shows I watch and follow.


They're all from Star Trek?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Eddief66 said:


> They're all from Star Trek?


Why else would I watch?


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

laria said:


> A lot of times I just refer to them by the character name of their most well known character.


Yeah, me too, most often from Whedonverse shows.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You know, the guy from The Chronicles of Riddick.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The show doesn't have a prayer of being saved. Firefly was infinitely better and had a much larger cult following, and they couldn't save it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> You know, the guy from The Chronicles of Riddick.


I usually call him Eomer.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

eddyj said:


> I call BS. There are a lot of shows where I could not spell the name of the lead actors to save my life.


If you were aggressively posting to push a "save our show" campaign I would expect you to know how to spell their names correctly 

Worth noting there was a very rude post (now deleted) which was the reason I was so harsh in my reply.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

laria said:


> I usually call him Eomer.


Bones.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Still canceled?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> Still canceled?


Still canceled 

Threadsurrection thanks to a new member that's been going around posting mostly single line "I agree" posts I have yet to determine if they're a spammer in wait since there's rarely anything of substance in their conversation so far


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> Still canceled
> 
> Threadsurrection thanks to a new member that's been going around posting mostly single line "I agree" posts I have yet to determine if they're a spammer in wait since there's rarely anything of substance in their conversation so far


You're not the only one who has noticed this behavior. It's extremely annoying. Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> Still canceled
> 
> Threadsurrection thanks to a new member that's been going around posting mostly single line "I agree" posts I have yet to determine if they're a spammer in wait since there's rarely anything of substance in their conversation so far


Based on what seems to have been an actual thought process at work in this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10268885#post10268885

I'm going to cut her a little slack.

Or give her enough rope with which to hang herself.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

And if anyone was wondering, Franco is still dead as well.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

That would be-

"Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead" 

or later on 

"Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still valiantly holding on in his fight to remain dead"

Just keepin the love alive!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Big Deficit said:


> That would be-
> 
> "Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead"
> 
> ...


That could be an interesting premise for a show:Having to fight to remain dead.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

So, I can go ahead and cancel my SP?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> So, I can go ahead and cancel my SP?


I still have a Journeyman SP on one of my boxes


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

dianebrat said:


> I still have a Journeyman SP on one of my boxes


I still had a Friends SP on one of my older cable boxes, until a recent purge.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

unitron said:


> That could be an interesting premise for a show:Having to fight to remain dead.


Isn't that the Walking Dead?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> I still have a Journeyman SP on one of my boxes


I loved that show.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I still have a Journeyman SP on one of my boxes





robojerk said:


> I loved that show.


I bought the UK DVDs so I can have set since they never bothered to release it in the US, awesome extras in it. I just ripped them to ISO then burned them back to DVD without the region coding.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> I bought the UK DVDs so I can have set since they never bothered to release it in the US, awesome extras in it. I just ripped them to ISO then burned them back to DVD without the region coding.


I salute you as a truefan!

I too kept the season pass around for a couple of years because I couldn't bring myself to delete it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> I bought the UK DVDs so I can have set since they never bothered to release it in the US, awesome extras in it. I just ripped them to ISO then burned them back to DVD without the region coding.


Is that UK DVDs of the US show, or was there an British version first?

And if so, which version did Franco prefer?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I still have the episodes in my "do not delete" and don't have anyway to put them on a disk to save. They are not taking up that much space so that's fine.

And yes, it's still on my SP. Just in case.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

unitron said:


> Is that UK DVDs of the US show, or was there an British version first?
> 
> And if so, which version did Franco prefer?


UK DVDs that appear to be exactly the same as the US, in fact the whole package, all the extras, etc all feel like they were meant for the US market, not the UK and they just abandoned us.

... I checked, he's still dead and hasn't gotten back to me on the issue


----------

